# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ondergewicht - Artikels

## Leontien

> *Ondergewicht.*
> 
> *Van ondergewicht is sprake als iemand minder weegt dan goed is voor zijn gezondheid. Voor gezonde mensen met ondergewicht is het vaak niet eenvoudig aan te komen. Het beste is het eetpatroon structureel aan te passen.*


Bron: http://www.voedingscentrum.nl/voedin.../ondergewicht/[/FONT][/COLOR]

----------


## Agnes574

> *ONDERGEWICHT*
> 
> *Wanneer ben je te dun?* 
> Wat de een mooi slank vindt, vindt een ander te mager. Maar er is wel een algemeen aanvaarde norm om te bepalen of je gewicht gezond is. Dat is de Body Mass Index (BMI), ook wel Quetelet-index genoemd. Het is een rekensommetje waarbij de verhouding van je gewicht en je lengte wordt bekeken. Je gewicht in kilo's moet je daarbij delen door je lengte in meters in het kwadraat. Als de uitkomst onder de 20 komt, wordt gesproken van ondergewicht. Je weegt dan minder dan gezien je lengte gezond voor je is.


(bron: gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

> *ONDERGEWICHT*
> 
> Van ondergewicht is sprake als iemand minder weegt dan goed is voor zijn gezondheid. Voor gezonde mensen met ondergewicht is het vaak niet eenvoudig aan te komen. Het beste is het eetpatroon structureel aan te passen. Vooral belangrijk is om genoeg te eten. Bijvoorbeeld door vaker iets te eten: ook tussen de maaltijden door.


(bron: voedingscentrum.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

> *ONDERGEWICHT* 
> 
> Ondergewicht is een lichaamsgewicht dat geringer is dan op grond van de lichaamslengte als gezond kan worden beschouwd. 
> 
> *Mogelijke verschijnselen (o.a.)* 
> ***Verminderde lichamelijke en geestelijke conditie, 
> ***duizeligheid, 
> ***afbraak van eigen lichaamsweefsels (eerst het vet- dan de overige weefsels zoals spieren, lever, nieren, hart, zenuwweefsel), 
> ***vermagering, 
> ...


(bron: consumed.nl)

----------


## beenman123

sounds good to me




ed hardy
ed hardy
ed hardy
ed hardy

----------

